# Good Carry gun?



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

CCW guys... I am on the verge of getting my CCW. I am interested in buying a new pistol sometime soon and was wondering what everyones opinion would be on the perfect carry gun (if there is such a thing). I want something comfortable to carry, a good shooting gun, easy to conceal etc.. Brand?, Model?, Caliber?, Cost? 

any advice is welcome. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

I would recommend a subcompact Glock in 10mm, .40cal or .45cal. Cost should be around $500. Models 27, 29, 30. 

A Springfield Microcompact 1911 in 45cal is also very nice but a little costly at $900 or so.


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Kimber Ultra Carry II


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

I would recommend getting a good CPL firearm!!!


----------



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

My carry pistol is Kahr CW40, which is the same size as a Glock 27, but slim line, fits real nice in the small of the back holster. Then you can get the compact version that is even smaller. Many of my police officer friends carry these as their backup pistols. Accurate and reliable, between $439 (CW40)-$589 (compact version).

If Glock offered a slim line .40, would have bought it, but they dont.

Enjoy choosing but you get what you pay for also, so wouldnt go cheap either IMHO. Many gun ranges rent as well so go pop some rounds off and see what you like.

Ozzman


----------



## hockey22dad (May 28, 2007)

I carry the subcompact Glock 27 in .40 cal.. I been carrying for 5 years now. I carry it in a Sidearmor brand IWB holster, very thin Kydex holster.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have carried a Glock 26, concealed, just about every day for the past 10years. Also carry it as a backup at work. No safety to worry about, but still very safe and is a pure combat hangun (the whole Glock line are). 

Summer time I also carry a S&W .357mag Snubby in my pocket, if the Glock wont "fit" my outfit.

Hope this helps

J-


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Glocks and the big semi autos are nice and have the stopping power most are interested in but........they can be heavy and cumbersome.

If you have the money a nice titanium revolver in 357 is great in the summer time. I have the aluminum Smith and Wesson in .38. I can stick it in the pocket of my shorts and not worry about my pants falling to my ankles. :yikes:

I have the Glock 40 in both the small, compact frame and the full size. The Smith goes with more often than the others. I only take the 40 when going into the city of Detroit for the extra rounds.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I carry an XD40 and have been looking seriously at the Barretta Storm Sub Compact in the 9mm just because of the size difference. Then again, it would be nice to shoot on of the Taurus Titaniums to see how they shoot as an alternate.


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

gunrod said:


> Glocks and the big semi autos are nice and have the stopping power most are interested in but........they can be heavy and cumbersome.
> 
> If you have the money a nice titanium revolver in 357 is great in the summer time. I have the aluminum Smith and Wesson in .38. I can stick it in the pocket of my shorts and not worry about my pants falling to my ankles. :yikes:
> 
> I second that!


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

For a good shooter and carry gun, a glock 19 is perfect. The "mini" glocks are worthless, half the people with mini glocks use extended mags in them which makes them the same as a mid size. 

So, Glock 19($499) or Kahr CW9($399).


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses... I am not sure if I want to go the Semi-auto route or Revolver route. I like the idea of a revolver becase they are small, can be very light and concealed easily but then, I tend to be a better shot with a semi auto. I dont know why. Anyone ever own one of the HK's? I have heard good things about them?

Thanks 
Jeff


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

I have an HK compact 45,still kinda big and heavy to carry.Love the gun,though.
I personally would check out some of the 380's(or 9mm),small and light weight but still deadly with the right load.:evil:With the right holster they are very comfortable.

Dan


----------



## woodencanoe (Dec 16, 2000)

PPK 380, small and light. Very dependable. $500-$600


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

When I did carry, it was the Colt Jr. .25.
Now with infants all around the house, this self described OCD dad is more concerned about me forgetting about it and hanging my coat on a chair somewhere accessable and leaving the pistol in a pocket and at 2 and 3 year old level. 
As soon as my kids are old enough where I can teach them what to do when they may accidently come across a weapon, I'll carry again.
But for the short term, the Colt is in the safe. 

If anyone likes more historical weapons, this is a cool little pistol. It's basically a "mini-me" Colt .45, but 2/5's the size and in .25


----------



## B A (Aug 25, 2004)

What carries and shoots the best for you. Don't forget, get a Good Holster and belt. It will make all the different.

Glock 23 .40 = Great All round
full size 1911 = Winter Carry
Sub nose .38 = Good Pocket/Back up Shooter


----------



## Josh S (Oct 29, 2005)

I carry a Springfield-XD40 sub compact its comfortable to carry but i suggest the IWB holster. There is a Desantis dealer that comes to the birch run gun show and the Detroit gun show he has good deals on belts and holsters.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

B A said:


> What carries and shoots the best for you. Don't forget, get a Good Holster and belt. It will make all the different.
> 
> Glock 23 .40 = Great All round
> full size 1911 = Winter Carry
> Sub nose .38 = Good Pocket/Back up Shooter


Good Advice..You have to be able to shoot and hit what you shooting at or why carry?
G23 for me.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

I carry an S&W model 60 (J frame) in 357. 

If you haven't put rounds through a titanium J frame 357, I really suggest you try before you buy.... my stainless 60 is a handful, I've shot a titanium and it can be quite painful... Not an issue in a SD situation but it sure makes practicing not so much fun...


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Jeff, you have started doing your homework, just wanted to toss out a couple things for your to chew on. First of all, congrads on not just going out and buying some wondergun the store sets you up with, you have no idea how many people I have worked with picked up a gun that flat out does not fit them. 

1-Due to our different size hands and other body parts a gun may or may not fit you. This is very typical with handguns where one mans great gun just does not work with someone else. It does not mean one guys wondergun is not good, just not for you. Example, I like Sigs..I have large hands, my wife with her small hands finds it a bit much to grip. The gun is fine, she just needs a gun with narrow grips and shorter trigger to backstrap distance. SO....go to a local gun shop that lets you try guns for a minimal cost and shoot a number of guns you are interested in. One in Westland is the fireing line and I am positive there are more. Shoot with friends, but try a bunch out till you find out what actually fits you. Resist getting a wondergun cause someone else loves theirs.

2-Size..like others have said, a small light gun is much easier to carry and conceal but will require you to practice and practice so you can hit what you intend to every time. Imagine how you would feel if you miss the bad guy and hit an innocent person or loved one? A medium size handgun is something you should also look at depending on how much time and practice you like to do. Small guns work, you just have to practice. For that matter, plan on practicing with what ever you pick up. 
3-Revolver or semi...Both work, both are good choices. Again, depends on what you are doing. Revolver is pretty simple, semi you need to practice working with malfunctions and please don't pick up a bargain cheap one or off brand, you are betting your life if you need it. There are some nice simple semis out there Kahr have been mentioned for instance, simple effective and reliable. 
4-Look for a gun that is boring reliable in the reviews. A good self protection gun should go bang every time you pull the trigger period. Check with Gun Reviews and you will find ones that seem to fit this bill are Sigs/H & K/ Glocks/Springfield XD/ Kahrs/ All S & W revolvers/ruger revolvers/colts snubbies are some of the ones that time in and out just work. There will be others out there that are reliable, these are just some of the common ones I run into on the range, pardon me if I missed your favorite ones. 1911 people will hate me but those are some great guns out there but you had better pay attention to them, well maintained they work well but can be fussy. Yes, I know many kimber, para, springfield, colt and other 1911 frames that spend time making sure they work. Lovely guns just if you opt for one of this style be sure to learn how to clean it properly, maintain it and replace springs as required. 
5-How are you going to carry your gun, as BA said a good holster makes a huge difference. So are you going to carry on your hip, belly band, bag, strong side, weak side, what is your plan? I personally use an inside waist pant at times, other times a belly band and in the summer a waist pouch. 

6-Caliber..oh ya..he man stuff. Bottom dollar what ever you get you must be able to reliably be able to shoot it. So you get a nice small 45acp...great until you find out you can not hit a darn thing. Once again, 9 is a good starting point, .40 and .45 do more damage as long as you can hit your target and there is nothing wrong with the .357 sig for impact just pricey to shoot. 9mm ammo is probably the most affordable to shoot and practice with. The smaller sub calibers...25, .32 I would not want to get shot with them especially winchester silvertip ammo but would rather get hit with that than a .40.

7-Ease of maintaince is important. There is hair, skin, lint, dirt and grime just from hanging around our bods for these guns. If you carry quite a bit you need to be able to easily clean your gun and wipe down your ammo. Several times on the range we have had to take malfunction guns apart and apply lube or clean out dirt before they would work for people. Amazing there were a few cases where people had loaded there guns years ago and the brass corroded from time and greasy fingers. Take a sec every other month and unload your mags and clean that ammo. You may be suprised what comes off that stuff after your greasy fingers leave imprints.

8-Magazines...semis require magazines, not clips. What ever gun you are looking at, check out spare mag prices and availability. You will need some spares for practice and some for carry. It does the mags good to rotate every 6 months or so and another things..can you disassemble your mags to clean them or replace parts? 

Ok..this is long enouph...congrads on getting ready to pick up your CPW..just get out and shoot many guns in many calibers before you pick up something.


----------

